# Urban Outfiters MUFE Flash Palette dupe?



## NubianHoneii (Dec 7, 2009)

So today i was doing my usual rounds on sephora.com and i came across a product review for the MUFE flash palette that caught my eye

 Quote:

  A Few weeks ago my best friend bought this palette and i tried it i have to say that i loved it, this may sound not appropriate but i was shocked to find the same palette at urban outfitters for $12!!!!!!! it does not include the brown or the pink colors but works the same!  
 
So after that you know I had to run my nosy cosmetic junkie booty over to UO's website to see it for myself (especially after i shelled out 95 bucks for the MUFE palette 6 months or so ago)

Urban Outfitters Cream Pigment Palette

Asides from not having the bright pink and the brown color, it looks like a straight copy. 

Now, as for performance and actual coloring I have no idea. The gold color in MUFE's flash palette is so pretty and last all day it's hard to believe that for just 14 bucks Im getting the same quality.

Anyone interested? Swatches? I still find this too good to be true.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 7, 2009)

i saw that too a while back but i didn't bother to search for reviews/comparisons. i'm also interested if anyone has tried it and also share their thoughts on it. TIA!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i bought an eyeshadow from uo before, and this may be different for the cream shadows, but it was chalky and sheer with very little color payoff... :/  so the quality wasn't that great...  the thing is though they usually have sales right around this time, and who knows... you might find that palette in store for like 2 bucks!  my eyeshadow brick originally cost 10, but i found it for that much!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

and then that way you could see for yourself!  even if you bought it at full price, it doesn't make too much of a dent in your wallet compared to the savings!


----------



## nebbish (Dec 14, 2009)

Girlfriend of mine bought the UO pallet & saw the MUFE one afterwards. She says she LOVES the UO one. Can't compare cos she didn't buy the MUFE one, but apparently UO's is pretty good.


----------



## ashleyavocado (Dec 15, 2009)

how funny, i was just about to place an order when i stumbled upon this thread... couldn't resist, added one to my cart, i'll let you guys know what i think of it when it arrives!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 16, 2009)

FYI, It's 30% off in-store.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 17, 2009)

Well girls I've got both of them now .. expect a thorough review. Lets just say the u/o one is NOT worth it. Im swatching right now.


----------

